# What do you think of this?



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

If the original Star wars movie (part 1) ended like this?

http://web.archive.org/web/20051101193714/http://mirror1.howitshouldhaveended.com/HISHE_Star_Wars_EP4_small.wmv

Personally i love EVERYTHING about the first part as it was when it came out!


----------

